
A Lab Discovering DNA in Old Books - gotocake
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/02/dna-books-artifacts/582814/
======
russfink
If they make a discovery, do they have to cite the specific book?

------
givinguflac
This is fascinating. I wonder if the collection process could be automated a
la google’s book digitization initiative.

